# K frames



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

There don't seem to be a lot of revolver threads here; so, I'll start one.

I am a big fan of S&W K frames. I have a wide array of autoloaders, but nothing feels better in my hand than a S&W K frame.


----------



## MATTHIAS (May 5, 2006)

well actually I'm a S&W revolvers fan...like specially K and L frames..Right now my collection includes one of each model: 617,648,k38,66,686 and a 586..I've got a model 25-2 in 45 acp,that is a great shooter but is a little big for my hands..and what's in your safe?


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

MATTHIAS said:


> well actually I'm a S&W revolvers fan...like specially K and L frames..Right now my collection includes one of each model: 617,648,k38,66,686 and a 586..I've got a model 25-2 in 45 acp,that is a great shooter but is a little big for my hands..and what's in your safe?


I've got a pair of 13s, a 64, and a K38.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Warning S & W revolvers are addicitive!!!*

Most of the time when we buy something on the spur of the moment it comes back to haunt us. I got lucky and bought a S & W 686PP 357 with a 6" barrel about three years ago, when I knew even less than I do now about guns. Paid a little over $500.00 (NIB) for it and bought it because I just liked the way it looked. It was heavy and looked bad ass. Had no idea where I could shoot it since we live in a suburb of Dallas. Got lucky again and found a great gun range within a 10 minute drive of my house. Wife & I took it to the range and fell in love with it. :lol: Great shooting gun. We now own about 13 guns and looking to buy more.

*SOMEBODY STOP ME!!!!!* :roll:


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. I have always enjoyed K-frames and continue to shoot them currently.









_This was my father's Model 19 that I bought for him in the '70's. With his passing, it came back to me._









_My wife's Model 65 Lady Smith..._









_A fun shootin' Model 10_









_A Model 64 that is a pleasure to carry_









_ and a 2 1/2" Model 19_

Best to all.


----------



## Deanimator (May 11, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> There don't seem to be a lot of revolver threads here; so, I'll start one.
> 
> I am a big fan of S&W K frames. I have a wide array of autoloaders, but nothing feels better in my hand than a S&W K frame.


Although I have more N frames, I like the K frames. I have a Model 14 K-38 and a Model 17 K-22. My club has a one handed, double action revolver league every year. We're around 1/2 way through the season. We shoot on reduced 50' silhouette targets. Shooting DA one handed is tough if you're not used to it. It's a lot of fun though when you start to improve.


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

nice collection!my model 19-3 4 inch feels like an extention of my hand.its balance is unlike any other revolver ive shot or owned.my favorite. :roll: :shock:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I like the K-frames, but right now I only own one, a 617.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I only have one, a 67-1 K.38 Combat masterpiece Stainless. I like it!


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I bet you thought I was all talk and that I didn't own a K-Frame? This is my nickel M19 and M15, both wear Herrett Jordan Trooper grips. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> I like the K-frames, but right now I only own one, a 617.


Which configuration?


----------



## Gixerman1000 (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's mine

617-6 10 shot









66-4 with factory mag-na-port


----------



## BEER (May 8, 2006)

haha gixer, i just posted your 66-4 in the "gotta love snubbies" thread a day or two ago trying to find out what it was. i'll go back and give you the credit now that i know who the pic belongs to.


----------



## Gixerman1000 (Feb 3, 2006)

*3" 66-4*



BEER said:


> haha gixer, i just posted your 66-4 in the "gotta love snubbies" thread a day or two ago trying to find out what it was. i'll go back and give you the credit now that i know who the pic belongs to.


Thanks BEER, from what I've heard it was from a limited run of only 500 3" 66-4's made for RSR Distributors in 1996, it came as seen with rose wood grips, satin stainless finish & factory mag-na-porting, I was very lucky to find it.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I love any frame from S&W and I think their actions are the best.


----------



## traincop (Dec 15, 2006)

Here is my end of the world gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*K-Frames*

:smt1099 I only got one K-Frame the 19-4 model with a 4" barrel. I also have a .44cal N-Frame 21-4 model with a 4" barrel. One old and one new but they are both are great shooters.:smt1099 
19-4 in the rear and 21-4 up front:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*K Frame*

I have examples of S&W I, J, K, L,& N frames but I think I like shooting the K frame the best.


----------



## old frank (Dec 25, 2006)

I think the K frames were some of the best S&Ws ever made even though the J frames have a spot in my heart.

I have smaller hands and the K's fit me very nicely. Most of my S&Ws are older with my favorites being a 4" Heavy barrel 10-8, a 2 1/2" 66 and a pinned and recessed 19 6" that has a buttery smooth double action on it.

I have a 29-4 but I am actually a big .41 Magnum fan and still hope to end up with a 4" 57 or 58 one day.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I ran across this 65-5 in a general store that sells some guns on the side. It was in the case for quite a while. The owner told me that no one wanted it because it had been made DAO by the S&W Performance Center. I picked it up for a song. It is my only Smith & Wesson firearm but one if my favorites. The DAO trigger pull surpasses anything I have pulled in the last 30 years of shooting and is incredibly accurate to boot.










I carry it IWB in an HBE Com 3.


----------



## Warhawk (Jan 4, 2007)

Stephen A. Camp said:


> Hello. I have always enjoyed K-frames and continue to shoot them currently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the grips on that Model 10, who makes those?


----------

